# Greetings from Utah.



## n8blanchard (May 3, 2014)

Hello to you all.

My name is Nate Blanchard. I live in SLC, Utah. I have been interested in, and studied Freemasonry for the last 20 years.
I have finally reached at a point in my l life where I have felt the burning desire and readiness to join the fraternity.
After many months of getting to know local Brothers I have recently submitted my petition (which was read in lodge last night 5.2.14) and I am looking forward to the opportunity and honor of being part this illustrious craft and fellowship.

I have prior Masons in the family going back into the late 1800's, and possibly earlier, from Colorado and the East Coast. They then moved into to Utah territory and skipped a few generations (Due to the historical Freemason/Mormon conflicts). 

I am excited to re start the tradition in my family and I look forward to getting to know as many of you as possible.

Nate


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 3, 2014)

Welcome Nate!


----------



## n8blanchard (May 3, 2014)

Thanks Bro. Stewart!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (May 4, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## goomba (May 5, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Welcome!


Steve


----------



## Rod_Duran (May 9, 2014)

Welcome Bro. Nate, we share more than Masonry in common! Un abrazo from south america!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cacarter (May 9, 2014)

Congratulations. Glad to hear you are restarting the family tradition.


----------



## n8blanchard (May 9, 2014)

Thank you all again for the warm welcome.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 29, 2014)

Which Lodge?  Let us know when your degrees are


----------



## n8blanchard (May 29, 2014)

Glen,

I petitioned Wasatch Lodge #1. They have been incredible men to get to know and have been extremely welcoming to me as a I have inquired along the path.
I was invited to attend several public SR ceremonies including the Remembrance and Renewal dinner and also a dinner during the last Reunion where I was able to meet and listen to a speech by Arturo De Hoyos along with many other Brothers. 

It has been an incredible journey so far. I believe that my petition will be put before the Brothers June 6th for voting.

I will let you know what happens from there.

Be well.

Nate


----------



## Glen Cook (May 30, 2014)

Mr Blanchard

We have crossed paths then.  I am an honorary member of Wasatch and was at the Reunion Banquet.


----------



## n8blanchard (May 30, 2014)

Mr. Cook,

I am trying to place your face. You do look familiar. 

I look forward to formally meeting you when the opportunity arises!


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 2, 2014)

Greetings from your northern neighbor. I know several Brothers in your area. I hope you enjoy your journey through Masonry.


----------



## Bro Phillips (Jun 3, 2014)

Greetings Nate....A start to a beautiful beginning. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## n8blanchard (Jun 9, 2014)

I have just received word I will go for my EA degree July 18th.
I am going through a tough time right now personally and this has just given me so much more to look forward to!!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 11, 2014)

Ahh.  Rocky Mountain Masonic Conference.


----------

